# my ip address suggests i live somewhere else



## youknowsit (Jun 2, 2008)

upon checking my ip address, using several different sites and each one says that my computer is located in Litchfield nr Birmingham, England, but i live 150 miles away in South Wales. how can this be possible?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi youknowsit, welcome to TSF..

don't worry about it. It's perfectly normal as it's showing you the server which is assigning your IP address. This is down to how your ISP operates.

Hope that helps :smile:


----------



## youknowsit (Jun 2, 2008)

that sure does help, i was starting to worry that my pc was being hijacked or something.
many thanks


----------

